# Frohe Ostern!



## Nohdolas (11. April 2009)

Ich wünsche der ganzen Community ein frohes Osterfest.

Der Osterhase kommt aber dieses Jahr leider nicht...


----------



## DiabloJo (11. April 2009)

lol du  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (11. April 2009)

Dir und den Rest der Community auch ein frohes Osterfest!

Feiert schön, das Wetter muss man ausnützen!


----------



## ChrisM1988 (11. April 2009)

/reported


----------



## Thranduilo (11. April 2009)

jep
ab aufs Frühlingsfest!!^^


----------



## Eatmymoo (11. April 2009)

geiles Bild^^

Frohe Ostern an die Community und alle die das lesen aber nicht angemeldet sind


----------



## The Future (11. April 2009)

Frohe Ostern.


----------



## The Future (11. April 2009)

ChrisM1988 schrieb:


> /reported


und warum reportest dus?


----------



## Druda (11. April 2009)

The schrieb:


> und warum reportest dus?




bestimmt wegen dem Bild xD

frohe Ostern!!  (heute Abend wird gegrillt *-*)


----------



## Muz (11. April 2009)

danke euch auch   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber warum report ? ... hmm mags du keine eier sehn ?


----------



## crash_burn (11. April 2009)

frohe ostern und ja heute abend gibt es lecker gegrilltest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drazmodaan (11. April 2009)

ChrisM1988 schrieb:


> /reported



Nimmer ganz sauber du Ostern-grinch....

Frohe Ostern an alle!!!


----------



## Barbossa94 (11. April 2009)

Danke dir auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzushi (11. April 2009)

Hätte man nicht ein angenehmeres Bild nehmen können?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das tut einem Tierfreund ja in der Seele weh.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber wollen wir mal nicht so sein: Frohes Osterfest. Hoffentlich mit lebendem Osterhasen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rofldiepofl (11. April 2009)

jo, Frohe Festtage^^


----------



## Error2000 (11. April 2009)

Frohe Ostern @all!

Geiles Bild ^^


----------



## feronius (11. April 2009)

das Bild ist ja sehr nett^^

wünsche euch allen ein frohes Osterfest


----------



## Pfropfen (11. April 2009)

Druda schrieb:


> frohe Ostern!!  (heute Abend wird gegrillt *-*)



Hase? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jojo frohe Ostern an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luftpolster (11. April 2009)

wünsch euch ein frohes Nobelgartenfest. Um mal ein wenig beim Thema WoW zu bleiben.

OT: Frohe Ostern


----------



## Anburak-G (11. April 2009)

Euch allen ein frohes Ostern!


----------



## Hotgoblin (11. April 2009)

The schrieb:


> und warum reportest dus?



Und warum doppelpostest du?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es gibt auch ne Edittierfunktion nur so nebenbei.

Euch allen auch frohe Ostern! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Druda (11. April 2009)

Pfropfen schrieb:


> Hase?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




kam so rüber, ne? 
xD neeeeee keine armen Hasen! der muss wenigstens bis Dienstag verschont werden x3


----------



## Lil-Bounce11 (11. April 2009)

wünsche auch allen ein frohes osterfest


----------



## Melih (11. April 2009)

Ich ess heut Hase, und ihr?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brisk7373 (11. April 2009)

das bild is so wiederwertig abstoßend ,eklig .....aber sooooooooooo geil ^^
musste erstmal lachen als ick das gesehn habe ^^
Frohe Ostern @ all ...zockt net soviel und macht was schönes im rl mit euren Freunden Familien etc.


----------



## Lycos79 (11. April 2009)

Einfach nur geschmacklos.

/reported


----------



## Knölle1 (11. April 2009)

Lycos79 schrieb:


> Einfach nur geschmacklos.
> 
> /reported


DU verstehst aber auch keinen Spaß...
ISt doch net so ernst gemeint! -.- omg


Egal!
Auch von meiner Seite ein fröhliches Osterfest! =)


----------



## Lil-Bounce11 (11. April 2009)

Lycos79 schrieb:


> Einfach nur geschmacklos.
> 
> /reported



einfach nur langweilig
/bemitleiden


----------



## Lycos79 (11. April 2009)

Lil-Bounce11 schrieb:


> einfach nur langweilig
> /bemitleiden



Deine Signatur gibt meinem Gedankengang recht. Sehr arm. Sehr arm!!!


----------



## Lil-Bounce11 (11. April 2009)

Lycos79 schrieb:


> Deine Signatur gibt meinem Gedankengang recht. Sehr arm. Sehr arm!!!



wünsche dir frohe ostern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (11. April 2009)

/report

grade aufgestanden und so ein schreckliches bild >.<

Nee scherz : ) auch von meiner seite allen eine frohe ostern.

Und danke das mir mal wer sagt das ueberhaupt ostern is : D

MFG
Karu


Spoiler koennt ihr selbst suchen so wie man das an Ostern macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## paparon (11. April 2009)

auch euch ein frohes osterfest


----------



## Vampless (11. April 2009)

Wünsche auch ein frohes Oster-Fest feiert schön mit euern Liebsten.
Bei uns gibbet heute Minutenkottlets (hab das nochniemals in meinem Leben geschrieben oO) Mjam......


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (11. April 2009)

Happy Zombie Jesus day!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (11. April 2009)

Der Arme Hase :/

Frohe Ostern!


----------



## Pusillin (11. April 2009)

/reported

selbst wenn es lustig gemeint ist,
was glaubt ihr wi das bild enstanden ist?
einfach so mit toten hasen rumspielen und perverse bilder machen.
weiß zwar dass du es nicht warst, wahrscheinlich, 
aber du unterstützt es. und das ist schlimm genug


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Ich weiß nicht.. warum ich fremden Leuten frohe wünschen soll :S
Vielleicht seid ihr ja alle Terroristen!

Naja..
Frohe Ostern halt


----------



## Kronas (11. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht.. warum ich fremden Leuten frohe wünschen soll :S
> Vielleicht seid ihr ja alle Terroristen!
> 
> Naja..
> Frohe Ostern halt


du bist eher der terrorist, deine sig will mich töten!


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> du bist eher der terrorist, deine sig will mich töten!



Ich dachte du bist nicht das Mädchen in der Box 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (11. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ich dachte du bist nicht das Mädchen in der Box
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du willst trotzdem meinen avatar umlegen und das ist bööse

btt: frohe ostern etc pp


----------



## Gosat (11. April 2009)

auch ich wünsche euch allen ein schönes osterfest , genießt das wochenende , und freut euch auf 3.1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg


----------



## Syane (11. April 2009)

Frohe Ostern ... aber Bild is pfui ^^


----------



## Greshnak (11. April 2009)

Ist nicht morgen erst Ostern?


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> Ist nicht morgen erst Ostern?



Ostern dauert ziemlich lange

Gründonnerstag
Karfreitag
...
...


----------



## Greshnak (11. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Ostern dauert ziemlich lange
> 
> Gründonnerstag
> Karfreitag
> ...



Achso, dachte nur an Ostersonntag ^^

Euch auch frohes Ostern


----------



## Squarg (11. April 2009)

Nohdolas schrieb:


> Ich wünsche der ganzen Community ein frohes Osterfest.
> 
> Der Osterhase kommt aber dieses Jahr leider nicht...
> 
> ...



IMBA Bild xD also eigentlich is es Geschmacklos,
aber die kaputten Eier daneben ^^ das sieht so
bescheuert aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frohe Ostern liebe Community !!

mfG. Squarg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (11. April 2009)

Danke, euch auch allen frohe Ostern!
Das Bild, das du gepostet hast, hätte aber echt nicht sein müssen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirsi325 (11. April 2009)

Keine Sorge hab den Osterhasen gerezzt der lebt wieder!

Frohe Ostern euch allen!


----------



## Gauloises24 (11. April 2009)

Ostern, ein christliches Fest, von dem die wenigsten wissen was überhaupt "gefeiert" wird, eingebürgert aber eher ein Fest für unsere Kleinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem ein Frohes Osterfest euch allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (11. April 2009)

Müsste das nicht wegen unerlaubter Werbung für eine radikale politische Gruppe geschlossen werden? o.0

Naja, fröhliche Besäufnisse, Fressgelage, Kariesbombenfressereien u.ä. an diesem aufgezwungenen Kommerzfeiertag <3


----------



## X-Zero (11. April 2009)

Wünsche euch allen ein frohes Ostern und viel Spaß bei der Eiersuche^^


----------



## Konov (11. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Müsste das nicht wegen unerlaubter Werbung für eine radikale politische Gruppe geschlossen werden? o.0
> 
> Naja, fröhliche Besäufnisse, Fressgelage, Kariesbombenfressereien u.ä. an diesem aufgezwungenen Kommerzfeiertag <3



*unterschreib*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (11. April 2009)

Hirsi325 schrieb:


> Keine Sorge hab den Osterhasen gerezzt der lebt wieder!


Puh... jetzt bin ich aber beruhigt.
Frohe Ostern wünscht euch auch der Tabu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. April 2009)

Frohe Suche nach den Eiern oder bei dem Wetter heißen Hasen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Ostern, ein christliches Fest, von dem die wenigsten wissen was überhaupt "gefeiert" wird, eingebürgert aber eher ein Fest für unsere Kleinen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hatte den selben Gedanken...
Den Kindern wir beigebracht, dass am Ostersonntag der Osterhase kommt und bunte Eier versteckt, die es zufälligerweise beim Supermarkt gibt. 

Weiss jemand wo der Mythos vom Osterhasen eigentlich herkommt?


----------



## Tabuno (11. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Weiss jemand wo der Mythos vom Osterhasen eigentlich herkommt?


Hier


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Hier



Danke, aber ich finds noch immer total bescheuert :s


----------



## Lekraan (3. Dezember 2009)

Nohdolas schrieb:


> Ich wünsche der ganzen Community ein frohes Osterfest.



Ich dir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (3. Dezember 2009)

was zur hölle Oo report...


----------



## Razyl (3. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Ich dir auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


OMG...
Der Thread ist so alt und es ist nicht mal Ostern...


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Dezember 2009)

ololol


----------



## jolk (3. Dezember 2009)

Naja aber eigentlich ist das thema doch wieder aktuell und wenn jmd wiederbelebt der bierkasten heißt, kann man auch nicht böse sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Euch allen Frohe Ostern


----------



## mookuh (3. Dezember 2009)

jolk schrieb:


> Naja aber eigentlich ist das thema doch wieder aktuell und wenn jmd wiederbelebt der bierkasten heißt, kann man auch nicht böse sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also ostern würd ich jetzt nicht gerade aktuell nennen :/


----------



## Razyl (3. Dezember 2009)

jolk schrieb:


> Naja aber eigentlich ist das thema doch wieder aktuell und wenn jmd wiederbelebt der bierkasten heißt, kann man auch nicht böse sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Es sind noch 21 Tage bis Weihnachten und du meinst, dass OSTERN wieder aktuell ist? WTF?


----------



## mookuh (3. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es sind noch 21 Tage bis Weihnachten und du meinst, dass OSTERN wieder aktuell ist? WTF?



gibts eig n weihnachtsthread von letztem jahr?
den könnten wir rezzen^^


----------



## jolk (3. Dezember 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es sind noch 21 Tage bis Weihnachten und du meinst, dass OSTERN wieder aktuell ist? WTF?



ach die paar Monate spielen doch auch keine rolle mehr... und wie war das nochmal mit dem gerücht, dass die schokoosterhasen eingeschmolzen und zu weihnachtsmännern werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? dann hätten wa ja schonmal die gleiche schokolade


----------



## Razyl (3. Dezember 2009)

jolk schrieb:


> ach die paar Monate spielen doch auch keine rolle mehr... und wie war das nochmal mit dem gerücht, dass die schokoosterhasen eingeschmolzen und zu weihnachtsmännern werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sensationelle Logik...


----------



## Lillyan (3. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten, deine Spamfreudigkeit ist in den vergangenen Tagen schon öfter aufgefallen. Unterlasse sowas in Zukunft bitte.


----------

